# Piję mało kawy. Piję dużo kawy.



## wolfbm1

Witam.

A. Czy pijesz dużo kawy? (Do you drink a lot of coffee?)
B. Ogólnie, piję mało/dużo.

"Ogólnie, piję dużo." to "Generally, I drink a lot." albo "Generally, I drink much."
ALE
"Ogólnie, piję mało" to "Generally, I drink little.", "Generally, I don't drink much." albo "Generally, I don't drink a lot."

Czy mam rację. 


Korekta/edit: Tytuł wątku powinien brzmieć/ The title if this thread should be: *Piję dużo. Piję mało.*


----------



## Ania R.

Generalnie gramatycznie w większości przypadków masz rację, poza tym, że "much" się raczej nie używa w zdaniach twierdzących dla określenia "dużo".


----------



## wolfbm1

Ania R. said:


> Generalnie gramatycznie w większości przypadków masz rację, poza tym, że "much" się raczej nie używa w zdaniach twierdzących dla określenia "dużo".


Rzeczywiście. Google mi wstawia ’don’t drink much’ albo ’drink too much’. Ale najbardziej mi chodziło o ’little’. Jednak ’little’ to mało. ( A ’a little’ to trochę.)


----------



## DW

wolfbm1 said:


> [...]
> "Ogólnie, piję dużo."  _In general, I drink a lot (of coffee)._
> [...]
> "Ogólnie, piję mało"  _In general, I drink little coffee._
> [...]


----------



## wolfbm1

Thank you very much. So:

A: Do you drink a lot of coffee?
B: In general, I drink a lot. A whole lot.

A: Do you drink a lot of coffee?
C: In general, I drink little coffee. Just a tiny bit. (Could I stop at 'little'? Probably not.)

A: Do you drink a lot of coffee?
D: Actually, I don't drink much. A really tiny bit, I mean. (I can stop at 'much'.)


----------



## DW

wolfbm1 said:


> Thank you very much.
> [...]



Sure thing. 

Well,


wolfbm1 said:


> [...]
> A: Do you drink a lot of coffee?
> B: In general, I drink a lot. A whole lot.
> 
> A: Do you drink a lot of coffee?
> C: In general, I drink little coffee. Just a tiny bit. (Could I stop at 'little'? Probably not.)  Guess it'd be possible to leave out the "coffee" yet I'd be probably more inclined to using the version with the "coffee".
> 
> A: Do you drink a lot of coffee?
> D: Actually, I don't drink much. A really tiny bit, I mean. (I can stop at 'much'.)  First off, I guess you definitely can stop saying the "much", without adding "coffee" at the very end. As for other things, if you want to use here this conctruction I recommended, namely the construction "..., I mean.", you should add something like "only/just a bit." after the "Actually, I don't drink much", because then the "A really tiny bit, I mean." will indeed work well and emphasize in the way it should do that.


.

Whew, hope this also helps.


----------



## wolfbm1

It definitely does. So:
A: Do you drink a lot of coffee?
D: Actually, I don't drink much. Only a bit. A really tiny bit, I mean.


----------



## DW

Yeah, it's good yet I'd probably go for something like,


_Actually, I don't drink much, just a bit. A really tiny bit, I mean._
.


----------



## wolfbm1

Thanks again.


----------



## DW

You're welcome.


----------

